# CAIC Report on the A-Basin Avalanche



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is their report.

https://avalanche.state.co.us/acc/acc_report.php?acc_id=490&accfm=inv

Worth the read. They definitely tip toe around placing blame on the ski area. I'm sure they donate a sizable chunk of money to the CAIC.


----------

